# Food!!



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sure there will be many opinions on this one, but here goes anyway. DW and i are looking for a portable grill to take camping with us. prefer gas variety for ease of use and cleanup. will mainly be used for cooking burgers, chicken, chops, etc. we've narrowed it down to the 'weber Q', 'weber baby Q', and the 'coleman roadtrip LXE'. all are available for about the same price, but it's a fair chunk of change to spend on a grill!! any owners with an opinion and advice would be appreciated. certainly willing to entertain other options if there are other grills I should consider. thanks in advance for the advice!! you all are great!! action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I use natural gas at home and charcoal when camping...only because I have no other opportunity to cook with charcoal except when camping (there are few time comstraints while camping).

Camping should be nothing like home. Charcoal!

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We use a 3 burner coleman stove that connects to a 2.5 gallon propane tank. We like to cook in groups, so using the built in stove on the side of the trailer isn't really our thing.

For times when we need to cook over an open flame we just use the fire. Go to any local store that sell BBQ equipment and buy a replacement grill (the round kind). then just build a big ole' fire and let the coals get nice and hot. AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We use the Coleman Road Trip and except for some trouble with cleaning, we love it. I bought the extra grill grate and use it for b-fast also. The cleaning trouble is that the water pan is VERY sharp. My friend was cleaning the pan and ran the cloth around the inside the burner hole and sliced up his finger nicely. I decided to help by finishing the cleaning, this time using a sponge, and sliced though the sponge and into my finger. Needless to say (but I will anyway) I am very careful when cleaning, or just let DW do it









Jared
(NOT YET done bleeding)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are just planning to cook for your family of 4 and since your little ones are still nice and little. You can use another type of grill. Coleman makes a small camp stove (actually they make several different ones) that is set up to grill on one side and has a burner eye for a pot. It runs off a 1lb propane bottle and is not very big. They sell them in the camping section of all the major discount department stores. You can get a match lite version for $40 and a snap spark lite version for about $15 more.

The one I have will hold about 3 pounds of tri-tip beef steaks or 6 - 1/3 pound hamburger patties. There is the side burner eye where you can heat up a pot of beans or a coffee pot.

This is a table top grill and it really does work nicely.

You can go to the Coleman site at Coleman stoves and see different ones. The one I have is the top one but it is Coleman green and was cheaper at Target.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the Weber "Q" and love it. It maybe a little large but I like the room to cook the steaks. I added a tee adapter to the front propane tanks so I can run it off them. I like that I can use the small throwaway propane tanks when we go out on the beach surf drinking.....I mean fishing!!!









One word of caution..make sure that you have the storage room for the "Q" as it will take up about 1/4 of the front compartment on the 27RSDS. I have installed a rear box to carry mine. But it does cook very well.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a Weber Q, and love it. I also bought the stand with it. If the choice was between the Q and the baby Q, I would go with the bigger one. The little extra cooking space can fill up real fast. I also have a hose that I connect direct to a full size propane cylinder. For weekend trips I just plug into the unused 30lb up front, for longer trips, I bring a 20 lb bottle with me.

I have heard good things about the both of the Coleman products listed above also.

Tim


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I turn into a master chef (wannabe) when camping so a good grill is important. After using different portable grills over the years, we purchased a Coleman Road Trip grill last year and love it. Very versatile. Eggs, sausage and pancakes in the morning, steaks and kabobs for dinner. We have the insert for using a burner as a range top and put the Coleman Drip coffee maker on it while I am cooking sausage on the other half of the grill. We have the stand and a case with wheels but I actually prefer to just set the grill on a picnic table. I have an 11lb propane tank with post adapter that lets me run the grill, lantern and a turkey fryer at the same time. This past weekend we made steak kabobs on the grill, homemade french fries in the fryer, and an apple crisp in the dutch oven on the campfire. Never turned on the range top or oven in the 23RS all weekend! I like being able to take the grill pieces out for cleaning. You do have to be careful with the drip pan as the edges around the burner openings are very sharp.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Merlotman, you are officially invited to the next northeast rally! That sounded real good.









John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We bought and still love the Coleman Roadtrip Grill. It's the most versatile grill I have ever had, especially if you buy the extra grill and griddle plates. Then you can convert the whole large top to either all grill or all griddle. The folding stand is nice, and if you buy the Colemann storage bag, both grill and stand store away easily and keep the camper clean too.

However, I wouldn't be objective if I didn't say that the Webber "Q" series grills are simply awsome for grilling meat. Probably the most like a full sized home BBQ.

Ultimately we got the Roadtrip because it was just more versatile for many different cooking situations.










ON EDIT:

Besides, it matches my Coleman Roadtrip portable fireplace!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ditto on what Jim said, we have same grill. I line the bottom tray with the wide aluminum foil and then neatly cut out the burner holes for ease of cleaning.

John


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Are any of you hooking directly into the TT gas line, similar to the way the outdoor cook station does?

I haven't heard anyone mention this and my "dealer" told me that "everybody just uses the TT gas for their grills". I'm just not interested in carrying along an extra propane tank, UNLESS it is safer and more practical for ease of use.

Thanks for the recommendation on grills. The wife and I were just talking about this yesterday as we were cooking burgers on our charcoal Weber grill at home. To me, you can't beat charcoal, but the cleanup while camping has me leaning towards gas. Any opinions?

Jason


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought a tee kit from Camper World (got to love that place) and tried to hook it up to the bottom of the regulator and could not get enough pressure for a good flame on the grill. I moved the tee to the input of the regulator and was able to get a full flame. The only problem I have with this hook up is that I am always using the front tank. I posted photos of the hook up (you can see it alittle) in my album.

Gary


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the Weber Q and I love it. It cooks better than any other grill I've used. It is a little big and a little heavy but that's part of the reason I like it. The Baby Q might be OK too. The Qs do lack a little versatility compared to the Coleman in that they do not have a griddle, which would be nice.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

After doing lots of online research (reading reviews and such) and also being totally satisfied with my Weber silver series grill here at home I decided to go with the Weber baby Q.








Last summer the charcoal mess was cutting into my relaxation time while camping and because of it's small size and all the great personal testimonials I've read it seemed an obvious choice. I just got it this week as an anniversery gift and havn't tried it out yet. From what I've read it is awsome and still has enough room to cook for four people. I know a stand is available for it and a cover also. Can't wait to try it out over the holiday camping trip








Joe


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

We were tired of the mess on our outdoor grill on our last camper. granted it was great to have the grill hook right to the camper but the mess...... Anyway with the new Outback we bought a grill cooktop for the top of the outdoor burners. They are great!! They may not be like grilling over the open flame or charcoal for that matter but it makes a great burger and bacon, eggs, sausage.... you get the idea!
In fact I just bought a new one from LL BEAN that has the grill on one side and we can fry on the other!! Good luck with your choice!

Can wait for our first trip this weekend!!!! Normandy Farms here we come!!


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Well, put the Weber Baby Q to the test last weekend and I'm happy to report it worked out great. It did an excellent job grilling steaks, chicken kabobs w/veggies, burgers and dogs. The 14.1oz fuel tank lasted for 5 sessions. Heat control and power were top notch and clean up was easy. I give it a


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

I liked the easy and portability of the Weber Q's. I liked the "Big Q" but the size and weight were a draw back. So I decided to go with the "Baby Q". So far I have really enjoyed it. It really cooks quick! I started with the disposable bottles, but just bought an adapter at Camping World to run off of a bigger bottle at home. Does anyone know how long a disposable bottle will last?

I wanted to get a T and run it off the same supply as the outside stove unit. Previous posts may have changed my mine.


----------



## oshields (May 3, 2005)

We purchased the WeberQ with stand a little over a year ago. Does a great job with all kinds of meat. It's a little heavy but can be used to cook for a large group (used during the Southeast Spring Rally). We also used it for our daughter's 3rd grade cookout this spring. Tommy grilled up over 200 hotdogs and hamburgers in about 1 hour.

Looks like you can't go wrong with any of your options. Good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I got the Colman Roadtrip grill with all the extras - Love it. As for cleaning I basically wipe down put it in the bag. The grills, I wait until I get home and throw them into the dishwasher







Dishwahers mod for the Outback









The drip pan - I fill it about 1/2 with water before I grill. This does 2 things: 1 - No flare ups because grease drips into the water & clean up is a snap. Dump the water and wipe..all done









Thor


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I first hade the Thermos Grill to Go very similer to the Colman Road Trip the main thing i did'nt like about it was that it had to be perfctly level for the greas to run into the grease catch. That one dissapered with my first 28BHS that was stolen







when I started to replace all the stuff we lost the Weber Q's were just released and i bought one. This is the best portable grill that i have ever used great flsme control and easy cleanup. I have the stand and storage bag also and a hose to hook directly into the rear propane tank on the TT. I also bring my Master Built 7in1 smoker wich make the best baby back ribs (5hrs @ 250f)









Jim


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for all the advice. I settled on a weber Q. bought an adapter and 10# propane tank as couldn't find any of the 14 oz disposable bottles. tried it out camping this past weekend and it worked GREAT!! made burgers and a steak almost as good as my weber genesis gold i've got at home (fathers day gift from DW a couple years ago







)!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Latest copy of Consumer Reports rated the Weber Q top in the portable category. They did not rate the road trip at all.

Jared


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I got a chance to go "head to head" with a Baby Q this weekend and was very surprised with the results.

Camped with my Sister's family and we had to cook up a bunch of thick steaks for our two families combined. We literally had the grills next to each other as our campsites shared a concrete patio. The immediate difference was that I was able to drop 6 large steaks on mine because of the larger grilling area. The baby Q would only take 3, leaving me with the largest cooking burden.

But what really surprised me was that the Roadtrip was just plain hotter and cooked faster than the Baby Q







I finished my 6 and it took the Q another 10 minutes later to finish 3.

I continue to be very impressed with the Roadtrip's quality and versatility. Oh yeah, and thanks to whomever (maybe john?) suggested lining the water tray with foil. Clean-up was a snap!









When finished camping, the Roadtrip and it's sturdy stand collapsed easily for storage in the available zippered storage bag. I keep the bag clean and toss it on the lower bunk for transport.

Can ya tell I'm pleased


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My road trip is also in the roller bag and I store in under the queen slide. One of the first things out and last put away. I use it for everything.

Jared


----------

